# can frogs and skinks live together



## bfg23 (Sep 16, 2009)

Just wondering if Eastern water skinks and frogs can live together happily in the same tank? 
the frogs mainly climb around and the skinks are ground dwellers, and they both require very similar enclosures, so i dont see any problems really.
And, No, nither of the animals are big enough to be eaten by one another.

Also what are the chances of the guy at the shop sexing them for me and getting a pair?


----------



## JasonL (Sep 17, 2009)

Proabably would do ok if you have them set up well, you would need to monitor the size of both though. I have kept various frogs with lizards such as Bearded Dragons, Cunninghams, Pink-tongues, Mountain Dragons ect... but outdoors with plenty of hide spots, it is best to have a few years of keeping the species individually before attempting to mix them.


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah i have kept the frogs for a while now, and from what ive been reading the skinks are easy as pie to look after.
Plus, from what i gather the skinks are diurnal and the frogs are nocturnal so ill give the skinks plenty of places to sleep in privacy from the frogs.
There is no way even the bigger of the 2 green tree frogs would be able to eat the skinks i have been looking at.


----------



## gex_gecko (Sep 17, 2009)

*yes*

they can live together just as long as they have their own space to avoid eachother if they want.


----------



## cris (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, i think it would be a workable combination. I have been thinking of making an enclosure for this purpose or with smaller species. It should make a nice display enclosure. The tree frogs will most likely eat any baby skinks they can get if they breed.

Water skinks should be able to be sexed by candling(shining light through) the base of the tail to check for hemipenes. I havnt tried with this species but it works for other skinks.


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah well the frog tank is a display tank in my dining area, and during the day with all lights ablazing, and the tank in all its glory, there is no movement and the frogs are nowhere to be seen.
Sooo..... im thinking ill get some of these skinks for a bit of movement in the tank during the day.
If breeding ever comes around (which i hope it does) the skinks will be moved into their own tank.


----------



## varanid_mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Melb zoo does it with the growling grass frogs and water skinks.


----------

